
Bird raises $275M Series D round at $2.5B valuation - tempsy
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/03/bird-raises-275-million-series-d-round-at-2-5-billion-valuation/
======
shaneprrlt
I honestly wouldn't mind buying a bird scooter to own. I bought a Segway ES4
and it doesn't come with the extra reinforcement the scooter services add
after-market around where the pillar connects to the board and is constantly
coming loose. Birds always ride really nicely.

